# Server to Server FTP. How??



## tuxfan (Aug 16, 2004)

I am want to transfer files from one server to another server directly via FTP. I have tried AceFTP, but it kept giving me errors and didn't do my job.

Some friends have also confirmed that they have never succeeded in doing a server to server FTP (called FXP).

Can any one please tell me about a software by which I can do so. The software may be under Windows or Linux. Thanks.


----------



## sailendra (Aug 16, 2004)

tuxfan,
  Have you tried FlashFXP? Its just the one you're looking for. Its shareware though.

*www.flashfxp.com/

FlashFXP offers the easiest and fastest way to transfer any file using FTP, providing an exceptionally stable and robust program that you can always count on to get your job done quickly and efficiently. There are many, many features available in FlashFXP. Here are just a few of them:

    * *Local and Site to Site File transfers.
      FlashFXP allows you to transfer files from any FTP server directly to your local hard drive, or transfer files between two ftp sites (Site-to-Site transfers), giving you total control over any situation.*
    * FTP Proxy, HTTP Proxy, Socks 4 & 5 support.
      FlashFXP can handle thousands of connection types. If you are behind a firewall, proxy or gateway, no need to worry, as FlashFXP can be configured to support almost any network configuration.


----------



## khandu (Aug 16, 2004)

i have done it so many times.. 

both server should have that FXP capability.. 

i use a software called cuteFTP.. its excellent


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 16, 2004)

Does cuteFTP work for Server to Server transfers?


----------



## khandu (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah it has an option when u right click on the file.. it says transfer to -- FTP .. and address..  it has that optio.n..


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok. Will try. But a friend has tried this with CuteFTP but has failed


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

What exactly do you have as OS on this server, and what functions does it provide?
This might be an important reason wht your FTP'ing isn't working.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

Both the servers have Red Hat Linux. I have even tried to open two hosting accounts on the same server and tried FTP between them. But has failed.


----------



## sailendra (Aug 18, 2004)

@tuxfan
Check out this mini ftp howto for linux. I think it has something you are lookin for.
*www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/FTP.html


> LLNL XDIR and XFTP
> 
> LLNL XFTP was one of the first graphical FTP clients for Linux. It supports FXP (file transfer between two remote hosts), and has a Motif based interface.
> 
> More information is available at *www.llnl.gov/ia/xdir_xftp/.



*www.llnl.gov/ia/xdir_xftp/


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

sailendra, thanks for the links. I think I have not explained my problem clearly.

I have a web-site hosted at one server. Now I have changed server. I want to transfer all the files from the old server to the new server via FTP. I am not able to do this thru any FTP clients in Windows. I have not tried doing it thru Linux.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Have you tried only the ones explicitly positioned as "FTP clients" or have you tried the download managers as well? (some download managers lie Reget are fantastic FTP clients).


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

I have tried WS_FTP, AceFTP. A friend has tried CureFTP. But none of us has been successful


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Try reget (no guarantees, but a suggestion costs nothing and could mean everything  ).

The reget home page - *www.reget.com


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 19, 2004)

But reget is a download manager!


----------



## prathapml (Aug 19, 2004)

Also an FTP client.


----------



## khandu (Aug 19, 2004)

i have managed... dunno y... 

actually it depends on both the server capability.. it should allow such a direct transfer

and i have used cute FTP 6.0 but it does take ur bandwidth too..


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 19, 2004)

Site doesn't mention so. BTW, its not a free product


----------



## khandu (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah i know its not free  but u know


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 20, 2004)




----------

